# number plate font?



## 4WD WOG (Jul 12, 2007)

what is number plate font called? give me as many as possible.

thanks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Any bold non serif font will work.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here you go: License Plate Fonts of the United States, Canada, and Mexico

Gees. Everything you ever wanted to know about license plate fonts. Isn't the world wide web wonderful?


----------

